# Bond. James Bond.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It has been rumored in the last few days that Pierce Brosnan isn't going to play Special Agent .007 in the 21st installment of the Bond series.

Names that have been dropped (and take all I have to say here with a grain of salt) to play the role of the sauve mofo that gets every hot woman he "spies," are: Eric Bana ( I hear he is the front-runner. I hope not) Jude Law, Clive Owen, Ewan McGregor and Hugh Jackman. In my opinion, if they're serious about this, Jackman is the Man. His stints as Wolverine in *The X-Men* movies, *Swordfish* and *Van Helsing* prove he is bonafide action hero material and the chicks would love him. I could EASILY see him filling .007's shoes. The others aren't as widely known and a couple are scrawny runts (MacGregor and Law) that have no magnetism to fill such a role. While I have nothing against their acting abilities, I just don't see it.

What do you guys think? Do you see anyone I listed that you think could fit the role, or do you think that someone else would fit better. Like I said, my money is on Jackman, if only for star status alone. Leave your comments please.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Yes, Jackman will be fine (although I wouldn't mind seeing my second favorite Bond, Timothy Dalton come back - in my opinion, he was much better than Pierce, but I digress). What's important is that we get someone lean, mean, and quick-witted. We need another Sean Connery, not another Roger Moore!

Now what, pray, does this have to do with horror? (I suppose I should use one of those smiley icons, but I'm resisting the temptation)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree... Jackman would be the best-suited to the role. And I also agree that we don't need another Roger Moore. 

Nothing to do with horror... that's why it's in the off-topic forum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Casino Royale *is coming out soon and the new Bond as everyone knows is Daniel Craig. Bleh!  Next to Lazenby, one of the worst casting decisions ever. Nothing about the man says BOND.

Any comments from the rest of you? I know there's some .007 fans here.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I guess that most folks here know who I would have liked to have seen as "Mr. Bond". I think that Hugh Jackman would have definitely brought some "action hero" whammo and a twinkle of devilish wit to the role. Clive Owen would have been my runner-up choice.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hugh Jackman: "My name is Bond. James Bond. I am sitting here reading this phone book, because the new M grapegrl has said this is my new mission while we drink dry vodka martini's. Shaken, not stirred."


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Hugh Jackman: "My name is Bond. James Bond. I am sitting here reading this phone book, because the new M grapegrl has said this is my new mission while we drink dry vodka martini's. Shaken, not stirred."


 *ROFLMAO!!!* 

Read on, James!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm just glad Pierce Brosnan isn't going to play Bond again. I'm not familiar with Daniel Craig so I'll give him a chance. That being said, I would've offered the role to Christian Bale. What do you think? 

P. S. Jude Law as James Bond ?? That has got to be the best joke ever!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree that Jude Law wouldn't make a good James Bond. He would be too much like Roger Moore. We need someone who is grittier like Sean Connery or Timothy Dalton.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Brosnan. I think Clive Owen should have been a shoe-in when Jackman turned it down. He's much like Connery was back then. When I saw his turn as Dwight McCarthy in *Sin City* I remember thinking, "Oh yeah, totally. I can see him as .007."

Christian Bale would have been good I think. He's a good looking fellow and the *Batman Begins *exposure would have made him a prime candidate. He can also act. I think however, Bale would have been tied up by his commitments to the Batman role to divide time playing Bond. So there, it's a question of timing. Maybe when they see how much of a failure Craig will be, he might be considered, but I think Clive Owen will most likely be the next Bond.

Sean Connery IS James Bond and I'm afraid everyone else will be measured by his connection with the character. No matter who they get as his successor, they will never quite be good enough. That alone has to be pretty stressful for anyone being considered that they will merely be just a fill-inand will be unable to make the character their own.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think Bruce Campbell would be a good choice....."gimme some sugar baby!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heh heh! I can hear that quite plainly. Bond would never be the same again.  Bond's boomstick: Walther PPK.  Sold in the sporting goods section of S-Mart, Great Britain.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I second the Bruce Campbell nomination. He's honestly one of the only 'cool' actors who could play the Bond role with any degree of seriousness. But, I guess he might be a little too old. Just a bit.


----------

